# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  طريقة سهلة في الضرب

## عُبادة

إذا ما سألتك الآن : ما حاصل ضرب 2×3  ؟ 

                                                                                    ستجيب بكل سلاسة : 6 ! 

وإذا ما سألتك في كم ثانية حللت هذه المسألة ؟؟ .. ستجيب في أقل من ثانية !!
حسنا .. هل تستطيع ( بنفس السرعة )  أن تحسب حاصل ضرب 12×13 ؟ 

ستتردد وربما استخدمت الآلة !!.. لا لا  بدون آلة..!
هناك طريقة رياضية صاروخية تضمن لك دقة النتيجة المتناهية مع سرعة رهيبة الآداء , مختصرا بذلك الكثير من الوقت ..  الهدف منها هو الحصول على نواتج ضرب الأعداد من 11 إلى 19 بنفس السرعة والكفائة التي نضرب بها الأعداد من 1 إلى 9 

                                                                             أكمل معنا بقية الموضوع حتى تشاهدها ! 



إليك الحل : 



12  ×
13 
خذ الرقم(2) واضربه في(3) وضع أول ناتج : 6
نفس الرقم(2) اجمعه مع (3) وضع ثاني ناتح :5
ضع الواحد الأخير : 1 
فتصبح النتيجة :  156 



فلنجرب مثال آخر :

14×12 = ؟
4×2 = 8  وأيضا 4+2=6 .  مع الواحد الأخير إذا ً الناتج هو :  168 



كما ترى , نحن نأخذ الرقمين من خانة المئات , ونضربهم في بعضهم.. ونأخذ نفس الرقمين من خانة المئات.. ونقوم بجمعهم.. بعد ذلك نضع الواحد لأن مضروب أي رقمين في بعضهم يكون الناتج ثلاثة أرقام ورقمنا الثالث طبعا هو الواحد .   



مثال للتثبيت : 

11×13 = ؟
1×3 = 3 وأيضا 1+3=4 . مع الواحد الأخير فالناتج : 143 



مثال أخير : 

 17× 12 = ؟
7×2= 4  وأيضا  7+2(+1)=0  , الواحد الأخير(+1) يكون الناتج :  204

كما رأيت , في حالة كان هناك ناتج ضرب أو جمع فوق العشرة فنتعامل معها كما نتعامل مع مسائل الجمع .. 

مع الوقت والتعود .. ستصبح مسألة بديهية جدا وستضرب جميع الأرقام من 11إلى19 في أقل من ثلاث ثواني !! 



هل رأيت سرعتها ؟؟
الآن بعد أن تعلمتها بإمكانك تطبيقها كما تشاء ! فمن منا لم يتعامل مع الضرب في أي تطبيق من حياته.. الآن بدل من أن تضيع وقتك في التخمين أو الكتابة بالآلة أمكنك إيجاد معين مناسب لك ومختصر جدا لوقتك !

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يسلمو

----------


## غسان

شكرراااا

----------


## دموع الورد

يسلموا :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## haithamamaireh

طريقة حلوة كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتير مشكور على الموضوع

----------


## زهره التوليب

واو  :Smile: 
من وين هالطريقه الحلوه

----------


## The Gentle Man

طريقة حلوة 



يعطيك العافية عبادة على هالطريقة الي بتفيدني كثير  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## جسر الحياة

:SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## عُبادة

شكرا لكم مروركم :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

رهيب :SnipeR (62):

----------


## حمص وفلافل

:Smile:

----------


## عُبادة

:Icon31:

----------


## القلم الحزين

يسلمو

----------


## معاذ القرعان

يسلمو يا عبادة طريقة رهيبة  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عُبادة

يسلو على المرور :Smile:

----------


## الجهوري

مشكور على هذة الفائدة

----------


## 7amody

thaaaaaaaanks kteeeer

----------


## ابو الريش

رائع جدا 
يسلموووووووووووووووو


 :SnipeR (65):

----------

